# Cairo to Hurgarda



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it practical to drive (or be driven) from Cairo to Hurgarda for the weekend?

I'd love to have a boat on the coast for weekend breaks.:fish2:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

aqua said:


> Is it practical to drive (or be driven) from Cairo to Hurgarda for the weekend?
> 
> I'd love to have a boat on the coast for weekend breaks.:fish2:


It's quite a drive - we did it once for a long weekend and it was quite a trek. I think it was at least 6-8 hours. I am sure there is somewhere nearer where rich Egyptians and expats keep weekend retreats. I've forgotten the name but will have a think.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ismallia is closer and very nice, just a couple of hours run in the car

Maiden


----------



## Dolphindiver (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi 

I live in Hurghada and travel to and from Cairo from time to time - I can get to the airport in less than 5 hours if I am driving or being driven. Often the easiest way is to take the overnight bus - very cheap and very comfortable - I usually buy two seats so that I don't get hassled on the bus or have to sit next to someone smelly 

The reefs here are incredible for swimming, diving, snorkelling from your own boat or you can rent one for a weekend. All depends how much money you want to spend - renting a boat with some crew to look after the boat and to feed you whilst at sea is a lot less than you would think.

Just ask if you need any more help.
Tessa
p.s. the dolphins here are pretty cool too


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

it takes approx. 4.5-5 hours by car, from the start of the Ain Sokhna road. I do it regularly, it is ok, a little bit boring sometimes, max. speed is for the longest part 110km/hr.

I think that more Egyptians/foreigners go to Ain el Sokhna for the weekend, a lot of resorts and hotels there!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

GM1 said:


> it takes approx. 4.5-5 hours by car, from the start of the Ain Sokhna road. I do it regularly, it is ok, a little bit boring sometimes, max. speed is for the longest part 110km/hr.
> 
> I think that more Egyptians/foreigners go to Ain el Sokhna for the weekend, a lot of resorts and hotels there!


That's the place I was thinking of - Ain el Sokhna! It looked quite nice although I didn't spend long there.


----------

